# Miyu-Hime



## neko (May 8, 2011)

*
Pictures of my 'Beautiful Moon Princess'(Her name meaning) :



Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Taken about 3 days ago, Miyu decided she wanted to nap with me ^/////^.








I have no idea why she pulled this face at me while i was taking the photo but it made me laugh, i used it in my 'anti-fur' blog that i'd been working on earlier that morning.








From a video about 3 days ago, sorry about the not-so-good quality, unfortunately Miyu rarely stays still long enough for me to take pictures with my camera so i just film her alot and take screen shots of it later =)








March 13th, My birthday present from Miyu was her sitting on my lap for a whole half hour ;O 
















.///////.; I'm in this one because i was taking a quick snap of me and Miyu for one of my childhood/best friends who moved to Kstate(America).








Miyu was acting like; "OMGZ WHAT YOU GOT FOR MEE?!"








My mom's boyfriend too this picture.








Yep. Pretty much she's got this huge cat scratcher/play station/hideandseek thing that goes all the way up to the cieling and is like a meter in width and is so tall we couldn't fit the last section of it on,
Yet she still shreds our furnature, which is fine really, if we say 'NO' she'll stop, but we don't really mind it since she only really does it on old chairs.
















Silly mood; Silly face.








"NU! i dont want YOU to brush me i want NANA to brush me" -___-''
















The morning after the night we got her <3333 eheh and please excuse my bra 
















This ones from another journal of mine where i used it to decorate the sidebar hence it being thumbnail size.
But i love this picture of her, Miyu always comes to snuggle me when i'm upset <3

























Miyu likes to watch the sun rise, and birds, and plants move. She generally freaks out if she's outside(harness) and runs straight back into the house dragging me along with her.

































































^this ones from when she was first with me<3 and she was TINNNYY i can't believe how much she's grown looking back over the videos.
ughhh i love her SO MUCH ^-^









Sorry for any repeats! My super overly affectionate Fiance was acting a little crazy/distracting ;;(HAHA not in a perverted way dw dw)

I'll add the videos of her(including the one of her when we first got her home) later on

Unfortunately i have to tag/watermark any of my pictures because of them being stolen in the past  

Now seriously, if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all because nobody wants to hear it.*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Really gorgous ragdoll love the pics how old is she ? .We have four ragdolls one maine coon and our old moggy who is 17 years old who we love to bits as we do our other cats, 
chris


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

raggs said:


> Really gorgous ragdoll love the pics how old is she ? .We have four ragdolls one maine coon and our old moggy who is 17 years old who we love to bits as we do our other cats,
> chris


She's a year and 7 months ^-^
ohh my gossh <33 how does your mainecoon get along with your ragdolls? Did they settle in well together quickly?
I'm buying one soon ^-^(a mainecoon)

Ragdolls are so precious aha if i could have sooo many and be able to look after them all i would <33 I really love them, they're just beautiful aren't they? and they have the softest fur i've found since my turkish angora, Monty ^-^
Did it take very long for your moggy to accept your ragdolls?(If you didn't have the raggies first)
My mom's cat pretty much ignored Miyu's entire existance (unless she tried to play with him) up until a couple of months ago. He wasn't attacking her though so we just left them to it.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww shes beautiful i love rag doll cats beautiful colouring! x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Neko,
They get along very well we did have a few days where they had a few hisses at each other but all in all they soon settled down with each other our older cat is very friendly and has always got on with our new pets.. 
Our maine coon is nearly nine months old and the ragdolls get on very well with him. 
We also have two jack russell terrier dogs and they all live very happy together ;o;


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

coral. said:


> awwwww shes beautiful i love rag doll cats beautiful colouring! x


Thank you =)


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

raggs said:


> Hi Neko,
> They get along very well we did have a few days where they had a few hisses at each other but all in all they soon settled down with each other our older cat is very friendly and has always got on with our new pets..
> Our maine coon is nearly nine months old and the ragdolls get on very well with him.
> We also have two jack russell terrier dogs and they all live very happy together ;o;


Oh that's such a relief, we introduced her to my sisters cat a little while a go to see how she'd react to a new face, and she was fine at first; submissive, but then my sisters cat growled at her and bit my mom and Miyu hid under my bed  So i was a little worried maybe there was something in her body language i missed but i don't think it was the case.
- Just my sisters cat being bossy.
(My sister has her own house but it's literally just down the street lol)
Your cats sound (and look) lovely, i'm quite jealous haha!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

YAY! Piccys 'coo' 'coo'  

She's pretty gorgeous! Do you let her outside or is she kept inside completely?

We've been letting Maisie out for supervised mooching about, she hasn't gone any further than 2 meters from the back door so far! I'd like her to be able to get a bit of fresh air! She usually jumps onto the bench & nods off in the sunshine!


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

holly2009 said:


> YAY! Piccys 'coo' 'coo'
> 
> She's pretty gorgeous! Do you let her outside or is she kept inside completely?
> 
> We've been letting Maisie out for supervised mooching about, she hasn't gone any further than 2 meters from the back door so far! I'd like her to be able to get a bit of fresh air! She usually jumps onto the bench & nods off in the sunshine!


ahaha !!!
Oh she's indoors only, i've taken her outside on her harness like twice now, because sometimes she does seem so curious, and i guess she just wanted to know what was behind the doors that are always closed, so i showed her, better she finds out in a safe way then get too curious and run outside!
I walked outside holding the leash, she sat just before the door way and would not budge! next doors cat came to say hello but didn't get too close(walked past her, stopped and came back.. looked at her while standing on the door step then walked off lol!) she was a little interested in him(smelt different? i guess) and considered the doorstep but changed her mind, so i picked her up! and she CLUNG to me!!! just like she did when she was tiny and i introduced her to my moms cat, she was padding my arm and pressing into me  so i bent down to show her the floor she sniffed at it and then backed into me more so we went back inside.
The second time was through the porch, she was interested in the porch because she had never been in there(our dog died recently, she didn't meet him because he was ill and rather vicious when it comes to 'new' family members.) and she had her harness on that time too, she didn't want to go outside and so i showed her the floor as i had last time she sniffed it and leaned her paws toward it(to be put down) so i did and she stood there for a min or two then RAN BACK INSIDE DRAGGING ME WITH HER O.O then she went into stubborn mode and glued her bottom to the floor o.o; so i carried her into the living room and took her harness off lol. I guess she just doesn't like being outside, it'd be nice if she did really, we could sit on the grass in summer and she could chase the bugs(she loves that haha), i'm considering walking my mainecoon when he gets bigger we live in a cul-de-sac area, but i'm not too sure yet theres one or two vicious dogs living in our street that have attacked people numerous times, mom's cat has been stolen and beaten half to death before too:\ it's a shame.. our area used to be so quiet and safe!
We have fences around our gardens though so sitting on the garden with my mc should be fine.. if he likes being outside that is. It's in the contract that Miyus not to be let outside unattended/unrestrained.
I think it's nice for them to have fresh air too, maybe you could build her a run or something? you'd have to make it REALLY secure though, it may seem silly but i'm worried about Miyu's pads lol!!! they're so plushy! and soft and ugh .. my mom's boyfriend works with metal in the back garden so theres these tiny splinters of metal everywhere(the time we let miyu into the garden we had hose cleaned and sweeped the area we were in- which was just by the back door) i'm worried her little pawpads wont be tough enough to resist things like that sticking in her>_<! Miyu gets plenty of excersizwe indoors though, and plenty of freedom so i don't really think she needs to be outside, especially since she dislikes it so much lool


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Bless! I guess they get use to their usual surroundings & feel their most comfy where their use to (sorry if that's the wrong there, their, tee hee) 
I'm happy for her to have a wonder round the garden! not far of course! She usually goes out with Holly the dog! They are becoming inseparable! Bless them! Currently both fast asleep on hubby! :blink: she's my cat Grrrrrrr! Lol


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

holly2009 said:


> Bless! I guess they get use to their usual surroundings & feel their most comfy where their use to (sorry if that's the wrong there, their, tee hee)
> I'm happy for her to have a wonder round the garden! not far of course! She usually goes out with Holly the dog! They are becoming inseparable! Bless them! Currently both fast asleep on hubby! :blink: she's my cat Grrrrrrr! Lol



ahaha they're* 
just incase you're wondering XD
awhh that sounds soo cute haha but i know what you mean, it bugs me when she's by me and i'm petting or brushing her and someone(say, a visitor) call her to them, especially if it's someone who was cold to her before.
My aunt used to make out like Miyu bullied my mom's cat or took me off of him or something. He was never my cat>_< he screams in my face when i'm trying to sleep and then runs off lol, i don't like him u_u;; and she didn't used to go by him except to try and make friends/play.
Just because she was the 'new cat' she was seen as the bad guy/stealing the attention but me and my mom's cat have never been friends-__-''


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

what a lovely girl  I wanted to call my new girl Miyu but my DH thought it was silly  so she is called Rosie


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

she is beautiful  xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

beautiful cat 

unforuntaly I cannot read what you have written because I seem to be having trouble focusing on anything red/pink ~ and dont know why yet. and tbh trying to read that has actually brought to my attention how bad it is :blink:

but she is beautiful


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> beautiful cat
> 
> unforuntaly I cannot read what you have written because I seem to be having trouble focusing on anything red/pink ~ and dont know why yet. and tbh trying to read that has actually brought to my attention how bad it is :blink:
> 
> but she is beautiful


Oh hun i'm sorry, it could be the contrast/colour setting on your monitor? or.. if your eyes are poorly? my sisters dyslexic and she can't read/see things in certain colours as well as others.. also vertigo? could be a problem too? i'll paste it here for you x

Here you go:
"Pictures of my 'Beautiful Moon Princess'(Her name meaning) :


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Taken about 3 days ago, Miyu decided she wanted to nap with me ^/////^.








I have no idea why she pulled this face at me while i was taking the photo but it made me laugh, i used it in my 'anti-fur' blog that i'd been working on earlier that morning.








From a video about 3 days ago, sorry about the not-so-good quality, unfortunately Miyu rarely stays still long enough for me to take pictures with my camera so i just film her alot and take screen shots of it later =)








March 13th, My birthday present from Miyu was her sitting on my lap for a whole half hour ;O 
















.///////.; I'm in this one because i was taking a quick snap of me and Miyu for one of my childhood/best friends who moved to Kstate(America).








Miyu was acting like; "OMGZ WHAT YOU GOT FOR MEE?!"








My mom's boyfriend too this picture.








Yep. Pretty much she's got this huge cat scratcher/play station/hideandseek thing that goes all the way up to the cieling and is like a meter in width and is so tall we couldn't fit the last section of it on,
Yet she still shreds our furnature, which is fine really, if we say 'NO' she'll stop, but we don't really mind it since she only really does it on old chairs.
















Silly mood; Silly face.








"NU! i dont want YOU to brush me i want NANA to brush me" -___-''
















The morning after the night we got her <3333 eheh and please excuse my bra 
















This ones from another journal of mine where i used it to decorate the sidebar hence it being thumbnail size.
But i love this picture of her, Miyu always comes to snuggle me when i'm upset <3

























Miyu likes to watch the sun rise, and birds, and plants move. She generally freaks out if she's outside(harness) and runs straight back into the house dragging me along with her.

































































^this ones from when she was first with me<3 and she was TINNNYY i can't believe how much she's grown looking back over the videos.
ughhh i love her SO MUCH ^-^









Sorry for any repeats! My super overly affectionate Fiance was acting a little crazy/distracting ;;(HAHA not in a perverted way dw dw)

I'll add the videos of her(including the one of her when we first got her home) later on

_Unfortunately i have to tag/watermark any of my pictures because of them being stolen in the past  _

Now seriously, if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all because nobody wants to hear it."


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> what a lovely girl  I wanted to call my new girl Miyu but my DH thought it was silly  so she is called Rosie


awwh no wayy! i have to name my pets(and future children._.'') based on what my mom thinks she can pronounce - i say _thinks_ because if she _thinks _she can't pronounce something before she's even tried, she says it silly.
Miyu literally means beautiful evening, but i write Miyu's name with the kanji for beautiful and a kanji that means evening but looks like moon, so that's how it's read, 'moon'. =))
Actually both names are accurate for her anyway, hime means princess, she's a complete princess(Sometimes she'll ignore someone until they call her 'princess~') and the evening we got her home our little miracle happened ^-^
(And moon also.. she looks so pretty illuminated by the sun XDHAHA)
It's a shame you didn't get to call your cat what you wanted to but i do think Rosie is a really sweet name <33


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your baby is STUNNING!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow how gorgeous, i love ragdolls and maine coons, i would love either, if i can talk OH round ,_


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Your baby is STUNNING!


Thank you =)) <3


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _wow how gorgeous, i love ragdolls and maine coons, i would love either, if i can talk OH round ,_


nawwh well i can't see why you wouldn't be able to HAHA they're amazing <33


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

heres Charlie and Ozzy


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

raggs said:


> heres Charlie and Ozzy


AWWWWWH <33 they're just so gorgeous!!!!!
thank you for sharing this pic ^___^
i can't wait to get my mc <33


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

when do you get your mc neko? cant wait to see pictures


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

I'm not getting a mainecoon for a while yet.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful pictures caught just right. yes raggies are special cats and i also have four of them as well as three nfcs and they all get on well.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> what a lovely girl  I wanted to call my new girl Miyu but my DH thought it was silly  so she is called Rosie


Oh don't listen to him Lynn  It's a beautoful name and would suit a Siamese very well  You could change it or maybe get a third cat and call her Miyu?


----------

